
The Debate Over Startups and Tipping Could Be Just Heating Up - tareqak
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-08/the-debate-over-startups-and-tipping-could-be-just-heating-up
======
tareqak
DoorDash (YC s2013 [0]) says it stands behind its pay policy, which uses tips
to help cover what it owes delivery drivers, similar to the policy Instacart
reversed this week .

[0]
[https://www.ycombinator.com/companies/](https://www.ycombinator.com/companies/)

